# Which log splitter?



## Cut 2 Please (Dec 15, 2008)

I am looking at the Timberwolf TW5 and TW6. I can not decide if the 6 is worth the extra $1800 or will the 5 do every thing I need? I have a tree service and I run across alot of knotted wood. I have also considered the Built Rite, the Split Rite, the American, and the Rayco. I read the most about the Timberwolf. I would like to know more about the others though?


----------



## ASD (Dec 16, 2008)

TW 5 here and love it


----------



## Cut 2 Please (Dec 16, 2008)

I am leaning real heavy toward the split rite. www.splitrite.com


----------



## 74craig (Jan 12, 2009)

The Splitrite looks like a nice unit.What is the price on it?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 12, 2009)

74craig said:


> The Splitrite looks like a nice unit.What is the price on it?



i think like$ 7000 tom trees


----------



## ms310 (Jan 12, 2009)

I looked at the tw5 and went with a iron and oak commercial series, for a couple of reasons. First i am 6'6" tall and didnt like how low the timberw sat, second log lift, hydro 4 way all standard and thirdly the place i bought it from had a demo for 1600 off! Love the splitter does an excellent job!


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jan 12, 2009)

A splitter of this size will quickly bury you in wood without a conveyer. I fellow I know just sold his TW-6 for a powersplit with the built in conveyer. He seemed very pleased with the results. http://www.powersplit.com/index.html


----------



## thejdman04 (Jan 13, 2009)

I would get one with at least 25 ton, I get some 30" rounds my 25 ton wwont split unless I cut most of it with the splitter.


----------



## 74craig (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanx Tomstree


----------



## LAH (Jan 20, 2009)

I purchased a used TW-6 and love it. I've never seen a TW-5 but if it's anything like the 6 it will put out some wood.


----------



## ms310 (Jan 21, 2009)

thejdman04 said:


> I would get one with at least 25 ton, I get some 30" rounds my 25 ton wwont split unless I cut most of it with the splitter.



I would disagree i run a 22 iron and oak and it has split everything. Old knarly oak elm what ever it has done it for me.


----------



## lon (Jan 21, 2009)

Used my new Iron and Oak 27 ton yesterday and today. Split some ugly oak and madrone. Could not be more pleased.


----------



## Cut 2 Please (Jan 24, 2009)

I bought the Split rite about 2 weeks ago and love it. It comes with table, loglift, 4 & 6 way wedges. It is also a very solid machine. I have some video of it on my new cam corder but can not figure out how to upload it to You Tube. Will let you know when I figure it out.


----------



## cord arrow (Jan 25, 2009)

*$8900* as pictured...

Men not included...


----------



## skid row (Feb 2, 2009)

The timberwolf is a nice set up. I also like the iron & oak splitters. As for the others mentioned I cannot say anything about them for I have never tried them.


----------



## rdbrumfield (Feb 10, 2009)

This is one I built over 25yrs ago. I did run it with the tractor pto, but just changed it over to honda power as you can see. It has about a 7 sec cycle time, that is out and back. No two stage here, just brute go for it. It will pick anything you can get between the pulley and the knife.
As you can see, I have a T knife so it only takes two pieces off the bottom as I lower the block after each stroke. Yes, I need a conveyor, it takes one person chucking wood to keep up. i am thinking of talking the neighbor out of a hay conveyor and modifying it for wood.
Tried to upload pics, will try to figure out what is wrong.


----------



## LAH (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome to the board & can't wait to see your machine........Creeker


----------



## rdbrumfield (Feb 11, 2009)

*Trying a different pic*

as I am trying to figure what is going on with my computer to bring up the splitter, thought you folks might like this trailer I built for my quad. As you can see it dumps with the winch and the bed comes off to make an arch for light logging. I built one of these for my tractor back in the 80's. 

Just hope I can get these darn pics to go.


----------



## rdbrumfield (Feb 11, 2009)

*dump trailer*

here is the dump trailer ready for light logging


----------



## rdbrumfield (Feb 12, 2009)

still trying to get splitter pics up


----------



## rdbrumfield (Feb 12, 2009)

ok, maybe, finally


----------



## LAH (Feb 12, 2009)

Here it is.


----------



## lisapizza (Feb 12, 2009)

(Iron & Oak)- Fast , Strong, "COMPACT" and reliable-5 + yrs use not 1 problem, Bought My BH4003 @ The NYS Woodsmen`s Field Days. Most of the Top Splitter Company`s are represented @ This event, I was able to compare almost side by side. By The End of the day I liked 3 splitters, American Am-25,Timberwolf TW-5 and My I&O BH4003, The Iron & Oak Lifting arm, compactness and working height(easy on the back) set it apart.

http://www.logsplitters-ironoak.com...ategory&categoryid=2&parentid=103&searchtext=

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=4099+H4&catID=251


Best Of Luck


----------



## thejdman04 (Feb 13, 2009)

LAH said:


> Here it is.



That looks like a nice splitter, esp with the " log lift.


----------



## rdbrumfield (Feb 13, 2009)

lisapizza, For that kind of money I will build you one that cycles in about 6 sec, will split anything on the planet.

The one I built that is on that tractor can be on wheels. It has a 25hp honda, puts out over 20gpm, 5inch ram, with a hyd winch to bring the woodpile to the splitter and hold the block over the knife. 

If you look at the knife, it is made like a T. That way you get two pieces off the bottom of the block while the main block is held by the tongs. If it is knarly, while still in the knife you can pull the block off and separate the hair without fighting it. If the wood doesn't split it just shears it.

That one is a prototype, if I build another one it will be much more streamlined.


----------

